# presidente de/en turno



## estherps

Hola, quisiera saber cómo traducir "presidente de turno" al francés. Gracias


----------



## Pupilove

"Président actuelle"

sería presidente actual.. no se si estás intentando darle alguna connotación, con eso no te podría ayudar... Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Estherps, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Efectivamente, nos hace falta contexto ya que en español el _presidente de turno _no sólo quiere decir el actual ya que se puede emplear en un contexto pasado.
- en el año X hubo grandes inundaciones y el _presidente de turno_ tomó drásticas medidas...
En este caso no se podrá traducir por _actual_.

Esperamos precisiones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kyoku

hola,

sin olvidar que "el presidente de turno" puede tener un sentido despreciativo.

bye.


----------



## estherps

Salut et merci pour les réponses, voilà le contexte:

"El vicepresidente del Gobierno español, Rodrigo Rato, participará en las sesiones del G7 como presidente de turno del Ecofin."

Muchas gracias


----------



## plemy

1 - président actuel
2 - président de l'époque ou président d'alors


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá se pueda traducir por *président occasionnel*.

saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Occasionnel_ me suena a mí que es por accidente cuando creo que la frase de Estherps significa que le tocaba el turno según un plan preestablecido (como la presidencia de la UE, por ejemplo).
En esta frase estoy de acuerdo con Plemy: _actual_ me parece lo más apropiado.

No sé si se emplea mucho pero quizá: _en alternance_ dé también la idea de esta presidencia _por turno_. Pero no estoy convencida... 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Clicko

En los documentos de los organismos internacionales (por ejemplo, Unión europea, etc) se refieren a la *Présidence tournante. *Podría traducirse, pues,  por *Président tournant.*


----------



## aliena83

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!

¿Cómo se diría en francés "el político de turno"?? ¿Le politique de tour?

Muchas gracias!!!

Os doy el contexto de este último mensaje: "También son más los que se declaran "aburridos" (uno de cada tres) o "irritados" (el 20%) cuando escuchan al político de turno". Creo que el significado aquí no es el mismo que el que en los posts anteriores. 

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## plemy

quand ils entendent le personnel politique.
(a secas, porque me suena a indeterminado)


----------



## chics

En este caso _de turno_ es despreciativo, se refiere al tío que te meten ahí para que hable, que da igual uno que otro. Sería un poco el sentido de _n'importe qui_ o tal vez _n'importe quel politicien_, pero no sé bastante francés para dar una traducción.


----------



## grandluc

je vous propose "président en exercice" mais je ne suis pas sûr que c'est ce que vous cherchez...


----------



## Milend

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, Hola, alguien sabe traducir o el sentido de :​ 
« de turno » como « los gobiernos de turno de los tres partidos ... »

en français SVP, ou en espagnol pour le sens!

Merci, beaucoup!!

Milend


----------



## Milend

Hola, gracias por las respuestas, pero aun, no siento tener el reel sentido de
« los gobiernos de turno de los tres partidos »

osea, algo comme : successifs - actuel (selon le dernier ajout) - autour - tounant... ahhhhhh socoro!!

Gracias,
Milend


----------



## Pohana

grandluc said:


> ... "président en exercice" ...



Ou _le locataire_ (du palais présidentiel)

À +
Pohana


----------



## Milend

Merci à tous, gracias à todos! Finalement, j'avais opté pour « en exercice », dès que j'ai la réponse/validation je vous confirme!! il s'agit de présidence d'État, donc pas 'tournante' 'locataire' je doute que ça fonctionne ds le contexte, et au fait un texte d'Amérique latine!
Mais un grand Merci à tous ceux qui ont pris la peine de répondre!! je viens de découvrir ce site et c'est génial!!!
Best,
Milend!


----------



## Coque

...Y si intentamos traducir un equivalente como "en actividad" o "en funciones"... saldría alguna alternativa buena? (no me aviento a hacerlo yo mismo pues sólo se me ocurren traducciones literales).


----------



## Gepo

Coque said:


> ...Y si intentamos traducir un equivalente como "en actividad" o "en funciones"... saldría alguna alternativa buena? (no me aviento a hacerlo yo mismo pues sólo se me ocurren traducciones literales).


¡Pero "en exercice" significa exactamente eso!
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

De manera oficiosa se llamaba 
_presidente de turno o presidente en ejercicio _(chairman-in-office, président en exercice)_ del Consejo Europeo 
_al jefe de Estado o de Gobierno del país que ocupa semestralmente la Presidencia del Consejo de la UE.


----------



## getabook

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber cómo puedo traducir "en turno" en la siguiente frase:

_Las leyes están sujetas a los caprichos del gobierno *en turno*._ 

Es decir, del gobierno que gobierna en ese momento... *gouvernement en tour*???

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## xelha333

Hola

Présidente EN turno, significa, sin ningún valor despreciativo (en America Latina por lo menos) el presidente actual. 

En francès sería correcto: "le président en exercice" (si hablas del pasado) o "président en place", o si hablas en la actualidad del presidente actual : "l'actuel président".

Saludos


----------

